# Trading M-5 for new M-3



## musclecar6 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm about to trade a 2003 M-5 for a new m-3 with smg. I've debated this with myself for quite awhile. My dilema is that I love the way an m-3( Ipreviously had an e-36 M-3 with dinan supercharger) feels so connected to the driver & the road & I really like the smg, however I'm afraid I'll miss the M-5 if I get rid of it. Has anyone else on this forum traded their M-5 for an e-46 m-3 & regretted doing so or did they feel the pluses outweighed the minuses. Any input would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

musclecar6 said:


> I'm about to trade a 2003 M-5 for a new m-3 with smg. I've debated this with myself for quite awhile. My dilema is that I love the way an m-3( Ipreviously had an e-36 M-3 with dinan supercharger) feels so connected to the driver & the road & I really like the smg, however I'm afraid I'll miss the M-5 if I get rid of it. Has anyone else on this forum traded their M-5 for an e-46 m-3 & regretted doing so or did they feel the pluses outweighed the minuses. Any input would be appreciated. thanks


Not an M owner but I'd imagine that one of the key questions is how much of a true passenger vehicle do you need? If you are fine with losing rear leg room and going from 4 doors to 2 then I'd think the M3 is a no-brainer. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

If I had a choice, I'd rather have the M5. The e39s are so nice.


----------



## badbob (Mar 4, 2005)

*Do it!*

I've had an e36 and e46. Last year I went to an e39 and I would love to go back to the go-kart handling of the 3's. My wife just bought a e46 converable with the performance package and I absolutly love it... If you don't need the room I would go back.

QUOTE=musclecar6]I'm about to trade a 2003 M-5 for a new m-3 with smg. I've debated this with myself for quite awhile. My dilema is that I love the way an m-3( Ipreviously had an e-36 M-3 with dinan supercharger) feels so connected to the driver & the road & I really like the smg, however I'm afraid I'll miss the M-5 if I get rid of it. Has anyone else on this forum traded their M-5 for an e-46 m-3 & regretted doing so or did they feel the pluses outweighed the minuses. Any input would be appreciated. thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

E39 M5's are very nice...got very close to getting a very nice CPO a few months ago. In the end, my wife and I decided to get another E46 M3. We felt that even though the M5 is indeed a beast, it was just a little too sedate and did not have the agility that we're accustomed to.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I went thru the same dilemma. 

I've had my E39 530i for three years and love it, but was ready for something new. I don't care for the looks of the new 5 so that wasn't an option. I would have been interested in a 03 540i Sport 6-SP and even considered looking for a E38 740i Sport. I also considered keeping the 5 until fall and then seeing if I could get a CPO M5, assuming some would show up as trade-in for the new M5.

In the end I did an about face, and ordered a new M3 Coupe. I've always wanted one, but it was outta reach for me 3 years ago. 

I will miss the great touring qualities of the 5er, but am very excited about getting my M3, which is now about 5 weeks away from delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

How much does an M5 go for these days anyways?


----------



## musclecar6 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. When it all comes down to it there doesn't seem to be anyway I seem to be able to get rid of the m-5. Not a bad thing of course. The only other option would be to get rid of the 996tt and get an m-3. As bizzare as it sounds I really don't drive the porsche that much as I'm always concerned about where I leave it & parking lot rash. Again thanks for all the help. being addicted to m cars is something I feel confident this crowd of fellow car nuts can relate to. I think we all need Henry Ford clinic therapy!!!!


----------



## omy (Mar 22, 2005)

*M5 to M3*

I did the opposite I went from m3 to m5 but I think the question is how much space you need do you use it in the track weekends ? ,(I miss the m3 for that by the way),I think depends on your lifestyle.


----------



## GabeHaim (Feb 18, 2004)

I had a 2000 M5 and now I have on order a 2005 M3 convertible...It has been about 3 months since I sold the M5 and I have never missed a car as much as I miss this one (and Ive owned a MKIV Supra TT, VR-4, etc). The M5 to me is the best car ever built (I know its a bold statement) but it is everything from refinement to power to excellent handling for a 5 seater sedan, great sounding, looks from everyone, etc...

I am worried because I know the M3 has a rougher ride, louder engine, but it is more nimble, agile, and quicker and a different all together. I am excited but I still miss my M5...all in all, it is an M and that means fun, but I wish I never sold the M5...

Gabe


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I went from an E46 M3 to an E39 M5 back to an E46 M3. I loved the M5 but I like to track my cars (is there any other reason to own an M car?) and the M5 was just too big and heavy. I couldn't complete a track session with faded brakes. The cornering was terrible understeer which could be controlled with the throttle, but it was just too much of a boat.

As a back-road high speed cruiser car, it was great. Also the fit and finish and everything leather was superb, but it came down to handling that I missed. The M3 fits the bill, although I would like it to be 400 lbs lighter.

If you don't need the room, go for it. I loved the M5 but the M3 with SMG is the best on the track.


----------

